# انترفيو لشركة جابكو



## mahmoud_osman (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى و عندي امتحان تحريري فى شركة جابكو ( بترول خليج السويس ) السبت الى جاى و لما سألت الراجل اللى كلمنى قالى ان الامتحان هيكون فى مجالك و انه ميقدرش يفيدني لأنه من شئون العاملين بس و ميعرفش حاجة . . .

فرجاء أخوى يا ريت الى امتحن فى الشركة ديه قبل كده او يعرف اى حد فى اى شركة بترول زيها كده 
يقولى نظام الاسئلة عامل ازاى , يعني بتيجي مباشرة و لا مسائل و لا صح و غلط و لا عرف و لا ايه بالظبط . . .

او يا ريت لو حد فاكر نظام الاسئلة عامل ازاى او ايه هي . . . 

و لكم جزيل الشكر . . .

( ان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه )


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (19 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى الكريم
ركز على المحركات والطلمبات والضواغط
وبالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## hazemhany (19 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد اذنك يابشمهندس قولنا انت قدمت ازاي وامتي ....وبالنسبة للاسئلة هيا مش هتخرج بره المواضيع دي (الطلمبات الضواغط ومحركات الاحتراق وخطوط الانابيب)...وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## mahmoud_osman (19 أكتوبر 2011)

والله العظيم يا جماعة انا معرفش الناس دول كلموني ازاى , انا كنت مدي السي في بتاعى لناس كتير و فوجئت بيهم بيكلمونى بيقولولى عندك امتحان بس مع الاسف مقدرتش اعرف منه اى معلومة عن الامتحان . . .


----------



## mahmoud_osman (19 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بس كل اللى عايز اعرفه هل يا ترى الاسئلة بتكون واضحة و فى الاساسيات و لا بتكون فى التفاصيل الدقيقة , اصله هيبقى صعب عليا قوى اراجع كل اللى خدته فى المضخات و الروافع و محركات الاحتراق . . . يعني ازاكر بالتفصيل و لا اخد فكرة عامة عن الكلام ؟؟ 

ارجوكم التوضيح قليلا . . . 
و جزاكم الله كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم . .


----------



## hazemhany (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يا بشمهندس فكرة عامة ...يعني تعرف انواع كل حاجة ايه والفروق ما بينها ..تركز ع اهم التعاريف ..يعني بالنسبة للمضخات انواعها ايه ..يعني ايه تكهف ..ايه الفرق بين الاكسيال والسنترفيوجال ...الكيرف اللي بيربط Q بال head ...وقيس ع كده في كل حاجة


----------



## metooo7 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الامتحان بيكون سهل مش متعمق وبيشمل الاجزاء دي 
gas turbine
compressor
pump
back lash in gears
stress strain diagram
definition of ductility,toughness,hardness
types of hardness tests
tension n ropes
وكلها بتكون حاجات من علي الوش كده يعني معلوماتك العامة في الحاجات دي وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mahmoud_osman (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندسين , ربنا يا رب يا رب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله  . . 
بجد مش عارف اقولكوا ايه , الف شكر على المساعدة  . . 

( hazemhany & metooo7 ) : جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud_osman (22 أكتوبر 2011)

انا الحمد لله امتحنت يا جماعة , بس الامتحان كان غير متوقع خالص مبدئيا :
مجبش اى سيرة عن الكمبريسور الا فى نقطة واحدة بس و كانت بتتكلم عن ال surge
معظم الاسئلة كانت فى اساسيات ال heat transfer يعني ايه Q , و يعني ايه entropy & enthalpy
مفيش اي اسئلة عن الانترنال الا فى نقطة واحدة عن ال pressure ratio لكل من محركات البنزين و الديزيل
كان فيه تحويلات كانت رخمة حبتين زى الجالون
كان طالب انه يعرف وحدات ال SI بتاعة حاجات كتير زى power , torque , density
سبحان الله سأل عن خواص الفريون و يعني ايه ton refrigerant و مش عارف ديه ايه علاقتها بالبترول  
سأل عن الكرف بتاع ال performance بتاع ال centrifugal axial reciprocating pumps
و حجات من ديه بقى
بس كان مركز قوى على ال pump و علاقة كل من ال H with Q

كان فيه فى الاخر سؤالين تكتب فيهم عن نفسك و عن المشروع بتاعك

عامة من اللى شوفته لازم اقول ان الامتحان شكله كده مش ثابت يعني بيتغير كتير قوى فلو حد رايح تانى يبقى ياخد باله علشان انا وقعت فى المطب بتاع ال thermodynamic basics و لو فيه اى حاجة ابقوا قولولى


----------



## hazemhany (22 أكتوبر 2011)

mahmoud_osman قال:


> انا الحمد لله امتحنت يا جماعة , بس الامتحان كان غير متوقع خالص مبدئيا :
> مجبش اى سيرة عن الكمبريسور الا فى نقطة واحدة بس و كانت بتتكلم عن ال surge
> معظم الاسئلة كانت فى اساسيات ال heat transfer يعني ايه q , و يعني ايه entropy & enthalpy
> مفيش اي اسئلة عن الانترنال الا فى نقطة واحدة عن ال pressure ratio لكل من محركات البنزين و الديزيل
> ...



ايه رأيك يا هندسة في التوقعات المرئية بتاعتي هههههههه...عموما ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله ..بس مقلتش نقدم ازاي ..نروح نقدم السي في هناك ولا نبعت ع ايميل ولا كوسة ولا ايه النظام ..


----------



## mahmoud_osman (22 أكتوبر 2011)

انا معرفش السي في بتاعى راح هناك ازاى اصلي اديته لناس كتير , بس عامة كل الناس او معظمهم اللى كانوا معايا قالولى انهم قدموا السيفيهات بالفاكس و بالايد فى مقر الشركة


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## amr_zezo (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعه انا رايح يوم السبت ان شاء الله جابكو وعايز اعرف نظامها زي مشرحتو ولا اتغير ؟؟؟ 
اذاكر اي بالظبط من الاسئله اللي امتحنت فيها يا بشمهندس محمود عثمان دي في كل حاجه تقريبا في هندسه  
وبعدين مفيش امتحان انجلش ولا اي كيو ؟؟؟ هو ده الامتحان بس وكام سؤال ومدته اد اي 
يا ريت اللي يعرف يفيدنى بسرعه !!؟!


----------



## احمد حلمى محمد (4 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندسين انا عندى امتحان فى شركة جابكو وكنت عايز اعرف نظام الامتحان انا قسم ميكانيكا انتاج


----------



## keta2o (30 أكتوبر 2014)

انا كان عندى إمتحان تحريرى لشركه بترول أبو قير وكان فى نقابه المهندسين ، والامتحان بصراحه كان صعب شويه لأنه كان شامل أكثر من مجال وكان طويل شويه ومدته ساعه ونصف وكان 90% منه اختيارات والباقى مسائل او شرح بسيط عن بعض الاشياء .وغالبا كان موجود كل دفعتى اللى جايبين جيد فيما أعلى .

على ما أتذكر الامتحان كان فى :-
Project management
Mechanical 
Autocad
Chemical 
Electrical
Material
Welding technology
وبعض المجالات الاخرى اللى انا بصراحه مش فاكرها علشان انا مكملتش نصف ساعه وخرجت من الامتحان وكل مجال من اللى فوق جواه حوالى 3-5 أسئله. بعض الاسئله اللى كانت فى الامتحان هى :-
1- Non destructive tests
2-Meaning of some welding symbols 
3- Calculate the pressure in a U-tube
4- Simple electrical circuite and want to calculate the resistance
5-Pipes and material standards such as ASME , API 
6-ِAdvantage of painting the equipment
7- The effect of hydrogen in the material on the welding

وكان فيه أمتحان IQ وده كان سهل جدا وبسيط خاااااااالص .أتمنى انى أكون قدرت اوضح شكل عام للأمتحان و أسف لو ماكنتش ذكرت كل حاجه بس بجد انا ذكرت كل اللى فاكره . والله الوفق والمستعان 

مع أطيب الامنيات لكل الاخوه بالتوفيق


----------

